# Preferring Supervisee to Mirror at Work



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

This might be complete BS but I have been noticing it lately. I seem to prefer working with my supervisee to working with my mirror and here's why.

An INFp (I think) recently started working with us and I can spot his Te-PoLR a mile away. He is very interested in how things "should" work but not in actually getting his hands dirty and making them happen. And stressful sitatuions (when we're really busy and short-staffed) bring out all the cursing and bitching. He is full of excuses when it comes to his own work ethic ("I'm just really slow... But I can't help that.") but exacting in his punishment of anyone else who can't make his job easier. I'd say he is an unhealthy INFp, however I still see eye to eye with him on many things. Like me, he is fond of ideal situations in which, due to intuitive decision making, things improve a lot and we make a good impression on his bosses and the franchise owner. However he almost gets lost in trying to make this happen and basically ignores all the necessary things like actually serving customers which is the function of the business itself and keeping things organized which makes doing this easier. He is very inefficient overall.

However I love having the INTp we hired a few months ago around (a guy who worked there before my time, I guess, took this one back as a second job). He has the same intuitive outlook but is very realistic about what can actually be accomplished and works his ass off, and he's understanding about reasons this or that didn't get done if they're legitimate reasons. His standards are more realistic and I feel like things go smoothly when he's there instead of the INFp (the INFp is one level above me ). The INFp and I have a weird relationship where stressful work situations make things tense between us but when it's calm, even though he makes fun of me for being dramatic, he jokes around with me a lot and likes to talk to me.

After thinking about it it reminded me of when I worked with an INFp girl once at a bank and on the weekends an ESFj would come to help us out from a branch down the street. Her strong Si and attention to detail made our jobs a breeze on those days. She accepted no less than that we follow every rule to the letter which is something I'm bad at. I tend to make mistakes and want to be forgiven. Nevertheless she was forgiving and would run through all of our paperwork with a blue pen, finding all the places were signatures were missing etc. Banks seem to be a haven for SJs and it was a really bad fit for me (and I'm sure everyone knew it), so I'm glad I left.


----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

So like does the INTp ever mind working alongside the ENFj? I find that I cannot tolerate any ESFj in a position of power over me. Even if they simply try to ask for a favor or try to befriend me, I am always somehow offended. I also note that my supervisor seems to like me but I only ever find her annoying.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

esq said:


> So like does the INTp ever mind working alongside the ENFj? I find that I cannot tolerate any ESFj in a position of power over me. Even if they simply try to ask for a favor or try to befriend me, I am always somehow offended. I also note that my supervisor seems to like me but I only ever find her annoying.


That's a good question. I am not sure. I'm assuming you're SLI. This particular ILI has a bit of a crush on me so there must be something about me he likes. We occasionally hang out outside of work. At work I think my drama queen tendencies can piss him off. Also I tend to occasionally make jokes like "_____ so hates me right now." and I think ILIs really don't like people putting words in their mouth like that, even if they're not serious.

He has had some complaints about my "attitude" before which I think ties into the drama queen thing, but overall he's very complimenting and supportive.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ningyo said:


> This might be complete BS but I have been noticing it lately. I seem to prefer working with my supervisee to working with my mirror and here's why.


You sound like INFp yourself =P may be this guy is your identical and is so embarrassing to watch because of this.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> You sound like INFp yourself =P may be this guy is your identical and is so embarrassing to watch because of this.


That could be but so far no one has suggested INFp for me before. And I don't share this INFp's irresponsible and somewhat ruthless view of others. He should be helping them rather than shirking all responsibilities. Many INFps seem to not want to work and instead want to make money and leave the real work to those they consider beneath them. Their Te-Polr makes work too painful and demeaning. Even though I hate work I would want to set the example if I were their boss and wouldn't hesitate to get involved and work extra hours if I'm paid salary.

I have noticed that he does things I do which no one else I've ever met does, like say weird things out loud to himself about embarrassing stuff he's done when nobody notices using the voice of a narrator. I've been doing that since I was a kid and it made me laugh. If we're identicals then I still want to kill him anyway.

We've been undermining each other quite a bit lately and I finally reported him to his boss after he threatened to fire me, so things have heated up a lot since I started this thread (in just a few days--amazing). I am probably going to work at another location that already offered me a position so I don't have to deal with this bastard anymore.


----------

